# Seasons Grievings



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I work at a FEDEX hub here in north Texas. The volume is growing daily. It seems to take FOREVER to train the casuals (temps) that come in this time of year which slows the whole proccess. The flights and trucks STILL have to be out on time, even though the volume is twice that of normal and still growing. More flights to be added in the coming days.







SANTA,,,HELP US OUT. We're only human for goodness sake.









There,,, now that I've vented a little, maybe I can go back Monday and EEEK out another couple of weeks of the madness. Thanks for listening. shy

Actually, I truely enjoy this time of year (except for work). All the lights, the music. Most of all, I love seeing the joy in my little one's face. We'll be doing our annual "Christmas light drives" next week. The little one REALLY likes that.

I also hope all of you have a wonderful Christmas. You're an awesome bunch.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, keep up the work! FedEx is one of my retirements! I need that check coming in.









I helped out at the MEM hub a couple times during my short career with FedEx. Christmas was tough. I don't know how we did it, but we always moved the packages. I loved my time at FedEx and I always tell the wife that one of the first places we will go with the Outback is to MEM and get some ribs at Neely's.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

KellerJames

Happy holdiay and thanks for keeping those packages moving.

A question out of interest. Have you noticed an increase in shipping volume due to ebay? I figure it should have but I do not know by how much.

Thor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I can't speak for FEDEX, but most of the stuff I get off ebay comes USPS.

Cheaper.

A speaker at a conference the other day gave us this tidbit about the FedEx logo.










See the arrow between the E and the X?

Originally designed as a yellow arrow, cut to white by FedEx mgmt. I never noticed before, but once pointed out, it is so obvious.

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm still waiting for FedEx and UPS to merge into FedUp!









Merry Christmas KellerJames, I hope the season is busy enough to keep you going but not to crazy to drive you insane.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

*WILSON! WILLLLLLLLSON!*









Dear FEDEX,

Please tell your driver, you know...the friendly one who was at my house yesterday...yea, that one.

Next time he comes to my house, (and no one is there) and he puts the package inside my foyer, and the big German Shepherd nearly eats him alive...to remember this:

When the occupants return home while he's still there, do not get out of the truck and tell those occupants that he just put their new *'TiVo'* in the house for them. Especially when the *'TiVo'* is a surprise Christmas gift for his wife. She'd be the one standing there with the huge smile on her face!









Keep up the good work, and "Keep on Truck'in."

Merry Christmas!

Sincerely, 
NDJollyMon

PS...I love 'dat der Tom Hanks Movie. You know, da one wit dat cool plane crash?
I'd like to record it on my wife's new *TiVo*...can you tell me when it's on again?


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

vdub,
I've heard a lot about the MEM hub. I'd like to go there some day and see that. ONLY as a tourist though. Our operation down here is big enough. This time of year, it seems too big at times.

Thor,
Haven't noticed much from ebay. Like shake'69 stated, I think they use UPS more than us. We did increase in volume when we started flying the US mail though. Then picking up Kinkos was another noticable increase.

I can't believe I haven't heard it before, but I really liked your joke Y-Guy. At Christmas time, it takes almost as much effort just to go in each night when you KNOW what you're going to be up against. FEDUP somes up the feeling pretty well.

JollyMon,
Did that really happen? Those couriers just don't have a clue. You and your wife are going to love that TiVo. Great features. As fer dat Tom Hanks moovee, I aint got no idea when it shows 'gin. Do a serch on that thar TiVo thang.

Happy Holidays


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Keller...
Yep, it really happened! Funny thing was...
I was "Busted" either way.

My wife would have been the first one in the door. The package was right inside, and Amazon.com shipped it in it's bright orange box with the giant TiVo man on all sides of it.

So...even if we had been home, she'd have seen it. Oh well, I have many unseen secrets still to keep!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our FedEx delivery man did a great job for us. We purchased guitars for our 10 and 5 year old girls. The guitar boxes are long triangle-shaped with a picture of a guitar on the outside. No guessing there.

We came home on two different days and saw they same thing (the kids saw nothing)...the Fed Ex guy (or gal) put the box (about 4 inches thick) UNDER our front door mat. That way, the shape of the box and the picture on the outside was not visible.

Two possible explanations. With everyone getting packages delivered and very few people being home in the afternoon, drivers are trying to hide the package so would be thieves don't do their holiday shopping by driving around neighborhoods at 4 PM. Alternatively, the drivers figure that the pink 25" and red 38" guitars are likely Christmas gifts for kids. Right on!

We booked camping for Memorial Day 2005 exactly 6 months early a few weeks ago. Today I booked State Forest (that's actaully the name of the Colorado Park) for the weekend of June 10, 2005. I learned last year...if you want to camp in Colorado and you want electric hookups, book early. Really early.

Later, Randy


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

WORK..... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























That,s all.
Thanks again.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PS.....
TiVo is great! (I....er, SHE couldn't wait to hook it up!)

Now I'll never miss another episode of RV TODAY! (I mean SHE!)


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

We've had our TiVo for almost two years now and it has totally spoiled us. Greatest invention since the RV. 
Now if I can survive just one more night of madness at work, all will be back to normal next week. COME ON SANTA.

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------

